# Finally.... Its Friday!!! Lets See Em....!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

With the sun back out here after 2 weeks of rain (which still havent quoshed the bushfires  ) its time to let the sun sparkle...

Omega Constellation Megaquartz 2.4 Lapis or Stardust dial cal. 1510


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

youre early jon but ill let you off .

have had this bohemoth on since i got it on monday its awesome.


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

The only thing i should be wearing this time of night is my PJ's :lol:

I will be wearing my new arrival hopefully tomorrow and that's subject to Royalmail 

So i will update with pictures etc asap

Have a great weekend.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll play this week as I had a new arrival today:

*Cartier Tank Francaise*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> youre early jon but ill let you off .


But im not, its nearly lunchtime on Friday here!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > youre early jon but ill let you off .
> ...


Personally I think the international date line should start at the east coast of the UK (then skirting round the west coast of Africa) every one would be behind us, as it should be :tongue2:

Anyway I`m still wearing this...

*Eterna Airforce III, Vajoux 7750 25 Jewels*.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got this on today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


LOL, I only do it cos i know you've tee'd up your own Friday post and are just waiting for the stroke of midnight :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I have been giving some of my other watches a run out during the week but I'm back to my newest arrival










HAGWE


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


_Azif!!_









That`s only for Sundays :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah yes. I remember letting a couple guys here have a couple of these pieces 

Dug one out of storage for wearing tomorrow


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I had the 12 bore out so I thought I'd use it...










Later,

William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

These two new arrivals will get equal time today...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

OM for me this morning.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

ORIS BC today


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Soon to finish my nightshift, but will be staying up......expecting a bumper crop from the postie today....

Hopefully a couple of interesting peices amongst the parcels....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some nice pieces on show this morning  Rich I like the Cartier :yes:

I am giving this beast a run-out; Omega Flightmaster cal.911 Ref: 145.036


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

This one right now...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

DA 36 today.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive swapped for going out... to this... I just finished its restoration 

Nautilus Professional Quartz 500m


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

size does matter

orange is understated


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

MGT today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This one for me today:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko LCD.......Superb bit of kit..........class

 Ref: SBPG001

Listed Price: 31,500JPY (incl 5% tax)

Case/bracelet: SS

Movement: S760 Solar

Crystal: Hardlex

Lumi Brite: Panelight( EL back Light)

Accuracy: +/-20 sec per month

Water proof: 10ATM water resistance

Automatic time setting: This watch can receive official standard Atomic Clock frequencies of Japan, Germany, England and the United States

Width: 40 mm (without the crown)

Thickness: 10 mm

Chronograph function 1/100 Sec Max 10 Hour

Daily Alarm 3ch

Full Auto Calender

World time 32 Citis

Count Down timer


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


>


Very cool Griff :yes:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

off to the cinema for a matinee, so need a bit of good lume. LM-7 for me.

darn I cant find a pic, I'll do one while out.

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Been wearing this one every day this week....I think it's my new beater :yes:










But it does sort of remind me of this guy h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This for the last couple of days :










BTW Thanks Paul for posting a pic of TronGuy, he's always good for a laugh


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

How old is the Casio Griff?

Been wearing this all week


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Old favourite today. Seiko 7s26-0120. Needs a clean, methinks...


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Dave ME said:


> This one for me today:


Nice one Dave, in a similar style pic (but with an inferior watch):










Lots of interesting watches today chaps.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing my Frogmariner


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> How old is the Casio Griff?


 What Casio would that be Mark old fruit!!!!????? 

It's new by the way budjuice!!!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Really must get a better picture but this for today


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

The PRS-20 today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Monster-Lite....

Tada!!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Finally taken this off










And put this one on










Have a good weekend chaps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my *Oris TT1* _Titanium_ today


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

This little beauty today... I absolutely love it!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Finished a job early this week, (with lots of overtime...) so a day off....










Gary, that Omega is very special...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> And put this one on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cry2: :cry2: Oh the pain it's not fair :cry2:


----------



## bazman (Jan 10, 2009)

The OM for me today. 










Have a good weekend folks.

Barry


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm another member of the DA36 club today


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

G7800 , customisable, decent size and weight, useful features, highly legible, the best allrounder by far. All it needs is Waveceptor capability and it would be perfect.

D.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > And put this one on
> ...


I have changed to this to add to Phil's pain


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

cheap eco drive today, now on a canvas strap


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Agent orange said:
> ...


John I can't believe it... what have I ever done to you :sadwalk:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Enjoying the SD today










And as its my birthday I'm wearing a new WIS T-Shirt the wife just gave me too


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Finishing work in an hour or so, then off to a colleagues retirement "do" 41 years in the same job. :cry2: So will be swapping over to this one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


I still haven't found my Sea Dweller so why should I be the only one in tears :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Orient Ti sliderule










HAGW

Andrew


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Awesome Omega chronos, John and Gary!

I've been Moonwatching all week myself, but as is very common these Fridays, I'm wearing the O&W:










(old pic, camera batteries are flat  )


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

U Boat today and a decent focused picture for a change


----------



## Rapid 17 (Dec 24, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


I like that; very nice.

Geoff. :thumbup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JoT said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Sorry about that Phil, but lets face it will we ever be happy? That's the curse of the WIS I'm afraid.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


I am not sorry he was being a WIS wus  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I have been having this on my wrist since morning, trying to figure out what to do with it.. buy a new strap or try to sell/trade it off even harder (since it ain't moving).


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

one of these....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Got these 2 today so one of them will do. :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

That '23 is sweeeet, pugster. :thumbsup:

Moving offices to a building across the street, so it's a beater day...

*Vostok Amphibia Diver on Navy NATO*


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

pugster said:


> one of these....


Ah, the RLT23 :wub: . A seldom view, unfortunately...


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Scubapro Tuna 500m


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

Oooh, this is my first friday watch post. I decided to go with the Submariner today as I only picked it up yesterday morning :wink2:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

This now:










This later:










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


RIGHT we'll see who's being a wus, especially when I change over to a certain watch later :tongue2:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

All this WIS WUS nonsense reminds me. John what have you got incoming? It must be pretty impressive to make you part with all those Omega beauties over the last week.

Your curiously,

Gary


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bit late in the day - and now on a blue leather strap, but the B1 for me today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

SINN U1 on the warmest ,sunniest day of the year so far.










Paul


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is mine:-


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Exercising one of the kinetics today.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Finished work now so i'll be having a Panerai weekend


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice watch on a black friday










either i get laid off at the end of this tax year with another 19.9 % of my co-workers, or, i have a job until the end of the next tax year; at which point the plant may close anyway. so i have either 1 or 13 months to find something.

bugger it - was a boring job anyway :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> RIGHT we'll see who's being a wus, especially when I change over to a certain watch later :tongue2:


 yep ... it is still MIA 



Agent orange said:


> All this WIS WUS nonsense reminds me. John what have you got incoming? It must be pretty impressive to make you part with all those Omega beauties over the last week.
> 
> Your curiously,
> 
> Gary


 h34r:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:clap:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:notworthy: unk: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Well done John!

Pleased?

Phil, you might as well not bother


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Phil, you might as well not bother


:rofl:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

JoT said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > RIGHT we'll see who's being a wus, especially when I change over to a certain watch later :tongue2:
> ...


  Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> :notworthy: unk: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Well done John!
> 
> ...


 :lol:

It is a stunning watch but such a departure from Rolex norms that I am struggling to accept it is a Rolex :lol:

I have a few niggles with it (I had non with the SD 4000) and will do a seperate post when I get some time to take pictures  but overall very pleased and no regrets.

I still miss my SD 4000 although the SDDS is pretty good compensation


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

:toot: That's lovely John, was only talking to Jason about the DSSD this morning and saying that you need a certain size wrist to carry it off otherwise I think it would look silly... but it seems to work for you :thumbsup:

BTW That's a first for :rltb:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PhilM said:


> :toot: That's lovely John, was only talking to Jason about the DSSD this morning and saying that you need a certain size wrist to carry it off otherwise I think it would look silly... but it seems to work for you
> 
> BTW That's a first for :rltb:


We were and he actually said your name in relation to who could wear one 

Spooky.....


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

moved onto this old [new] un earlier

rather nice wouldnt you say?

yes i have set the date correct now


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

jasonm said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > :toot: That's lovely John, was only talking to Jason about the DSSD this morning and saying that you need a certain size wrist to carry it off otherwise I think it would look silly... but it seems to work for you
> ...


I could wear one...

... Around my thighs!!!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Have changed over to a vintage


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ditchdiger said:


> moved onto this old [new] un earlier
> 
> rather nice wouldnt you say?
> 
> yes i have set the date correct now


Looks great soldier  it took me 6 months before I figured out how to set the date :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its whats in my pocket that counts 

Was happy for once, these two came and I thought they were both with black hands, one is blue, very cool


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Flashharry said:


> Have changed over to a vintage


Neal nice picture of a great watch :thumbsup:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

gotta love that blancpain any more pics or history?

please


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Have changed over to a vintage
> ...


Just got a new Nikon 60mm lens I've been playing with....Thanks


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

in the spirit of not leaving perfectly well alone i also tried a black maratac then a black rally

what a case shape it glides around the wrist with the rally,nato raises it but i prefer the comfort

but i knew it would end up back on the dessert maratac,of which i have another coming that i had totally forgotten about

as had the seller i think i have advanced morons disease [or just to many painkillers dulling my memory :lol: ]


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT Pilot:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been wearing this for almost a week so possibly due for a change:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im wearing this new arrival now im home..


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

First change for about 3 days, back to the trusted Seiko 










BTW Where are all these Damasko's coming from unk:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This new arrival (thanks Alan!!) and I'm loving it. Understated beauty!

Please excuse the Q&D photo

Lanco










Mark


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been wearing this one for the last few days whilst I've been mountain biking. And I was still wearing it when I fell off and scuffed the crystal.










Keep it with the wabi or have a new domed sapphire put into it, hmmm.

Nice to see a Deepsea out and about Jot. Looks great.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Have changed over to a vintage


Classy Neal, Very classy!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sparky said:


> This new arrival (thanks Alan!!) and I'm loving it. Understated beauty!
> 
> Please excuse the Q&D photo
> 
> ...


Glad you like it Mark - a nice movement in that one, too 

Not a bad pic for Q&D


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got this on now


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Decided I needed a bit of a blue fix.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

No prizes for guessing what i have had on all day.



Agent orange said:


> Decided I needed a bit of a blue fix.


Same


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

All week


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JoT said:


>


Not to my personal taste but congratulation John, glad you're enjoying it I look forward to seeing and reading more. Who knows, maybe you'll convert me.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

until I get something Better










stock pic sorry


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> All week


That's the dog's danglies Stuart :yes:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > RIGHT we'll see who's being a wus, especially when I change over to a certain watch later :tongue2:
> ...


Superb! Well done mate, its only a matter of time til one comes my way I expect... h34r:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

minkle said:


>


I like that very much 

I'm a bit late to the Friday thread, but I was wearing this yesterday


----------

